# Hi guys really need help.Choosing wheels now.



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello good time fof the day to all!Have a question here.
I'm not a Pro racer but like cyclining a lot.
Looking to buy one of this three bikes.My goals are to have strong,light cool bike.For daily riding around town.Im 174 cm tall,72 kg is my weight.
First choise is : Stradalli,Sorrento SLR
Bicycle Type Full Carbon Road Bike
Frame Tubing Material 100% 3k Carbon Fiber
Fork Brand & Model Stradalli Full Carbon Fork Material Full Carbon- Carbon Steerer
Brake Lever BRAKE LEVER OR8 MINITRIGGER RH ALY
Rear Chain Tensioner sUNLT SGL SPD BK
CRANKSET OR8 P/P TRACK 170x46 SQ BK
SUNLT SPORT NYLON 9/16in BLK
Bottom Bracket 68x103 SQUARE STL-CUPS ENG
Rear Free Wheel SINGLE SUNLT 16Tx3/32 EO-TIW CP
CHAIN KMC 1/2x1/8 Z410 RED 112L
Seatpost Stradalli Carbon Seat Post
Saddle Selle Italia XR
Handlebar Truvative MTB FLAT STYLO T20 600x31.8

Headset Stradalli Sealed Bearing Tapered 1-1/8"

Wheels 700 OR8 42mm RD NMSW 32 OR8 BK FX DT2.0BK


I like this bike a lot.,but worry about durabillity.Full carbon,if I will hit the bike its gone.
Second is:
Bianchi Pista FLLAT ALU
MODEL PISTA FLAT AL 
Colors White, Matt Black 
　 Sizes 49/51/53/55 
Frameset Frame Alloy 
Fork Alloy/ Carbon 1 1/8” 
Headset FSA ORBIT CE PLUS 1 1/8” 
Group Crankset F.GIMONDI 46T 170mm 
BB TH 7420ST 68X103mm 
Chain KMC Z-610HX 
Sprocket Lida LMA-8 16T Free (16T Fix ,17T Fix ) 
Brakes promax RC-466 
Brake Lever Tektro 289A 
Wheels Rear Hub Joy Tech JY-A165SBT/A 
Front Hub Joy Tech JY-A165SBT/A 
Rims Alex R-700 32H 
Tire Kenda K-925 700X23C 
Components Stem Kalloy AS-007N :90/110/110 
Handlebar Kalloy HB-FB11
560mm 
Grips Kenda K-925 
Seatpost Kalloy SP-600 27.2X520mm 
Saddle Selle San Marco PONZA POWER 
Pedals Kamigawa UP-234 

Nice looking bike Alu frame,looks good what do you think?
Third:
Leader Bike
Frame :725TR MID Frame
Fork:106TR Aluminium Carbon
Rim: 42mm Deep 32H 700c,BK
Very nice,but expencive for me.

Your help will be much appreciated.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

The Pista is nice. 

There are lots of strong wheelsets around. Is this just for general riding or city?


----------



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

City riding plus 10 km every weekend around,roads a good here.
I also think Pista is nice.


----------



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

Also came across to this one.Its about 1200 dollars.
Cinelli BOOTLEG Mystic Rats 
Mサイズ（52） SEATTUBE:C-T520
TOPTUBE:C-C535

Frame:Columbus Alloy Custom 6061 T6
Fork:Columbus Carbon 1-1/8" aluminium steerer
Chainset:Cinelli BCD 165mm
Chainrings:48 tooth
Pedals:NW-90 RC
Brakeset:Tektro R312 & Tektro RL721
Handlebars:Cinelli Lola
Stem:Cinelli Ant
Bar Tape:Cinelli Cork Ribbon
Front Hub:Bootleg Glide
Rear Hub:Bootleg Glide flip-flop, 18t freewheel / 17t fixed cog
Rims:Cinelli 50mm custom
Tyres:Maxxis 700x23c
Saddle:Connelly Unicanitor
Seatpost:Cinelli Mystic

Firs time choosing the singel speed and buying from the internet very difficult.


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

I like Bianchi, but only if it comes in Celeste  I would love to own a Pista. I am currently building my own beater FG, so there is no room in the budget for a Pista. 

The Pista looks great, if that matters to you. Then again, I am a sucker for classic steel


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

I like Bianchi, but only if it comes in Celeste  I would love to own a Pista. I am currently building my own beater FG, so there is no room in the budget for a Pista. 

The Pista looks great, if that matters to you. Then again, I am a sucker for classic steel


----------



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

Mistic rats not bad to it has the tings I want,bullhorns...


----------



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

I just worry about Cinelli's carbon fork if I hit the bike fork will go bananas.
I really dont want to change wheels for another five years if possible.


----------



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

View attachment 267437


View attachment 267438


So guys finally witch one?

Points:
1.Stong.
2.Durable city bike.Maybe sometimes to do some tricks like jumping and turns.
3.Price.
Mistic Rats 1200 dollars ,Pista 1000.
And also I can get Cinelli only M size 52cm frame it will suit me?Im 5.8" tall.
Thank you guys any opinions please its my first fixie.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Serge said:


> Mistic rats not bad to it has the tings I want,bullhorns...


Bullhorns is an easy add to any bike for a relatively low cost, pending on which bars you choose. Just don't pick a bike based on the handlebars. Usually, look at the geometries of said bikes and see which you think would fit your riding style best.


----------



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

looks like you like Bianchi more,yeh man Bianchi is nearly 300 bucks cheaper.


----------



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

Thats the think i dont know anything about bike geometry,Im asking for help.
One of this two bikes I can aford.Im thinking about Mistic rats frame 52 or Bianchi frame 53.You guys big guns here so please help me out.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Serge said:


> Thats the think i dont know anything about bike geometry,Im asking for help.
> One of this two bikes I can aford.Im thinking about Mistic rats frame 52 or Bianchi frame 53.You guys big guns here so please help me out.


Sure thing, I'll do what I can to help you out.

First and foremost, do this fit calculator to narrow down the size frame you need:

Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist

This will get you very close to know what size frame, top tube length, reach, etc.

After looking at the geo's of the Mystic Rats and Pista Dalmine (size medium-ish), both bikes appear to have relatively steep seat tube angles and more relaxed head tube angles. The Pista seems to be just a bit more steep on the seat tube angle over the Mystic Rats - but just a bit. In general, the steeper the head tube the more responsive or "twitchy" the bike handles. Track bikes have steeper head tube angles over road bikes as the response is more appreciated at the track. MTB's have even more relaxed angles over both road and track bikes. 

I think the two you are considering are pretty good choices for the type of riding you are wanting to do - city riding as you stated. However, I don't know if I would consider either of the two trick bikes. Trick bikes in my experience are usually more burly than these two. I think they both make great general riding bikes. If it were me, I would opt for saving a few bucks and go with the Pista ... but of course and always, YMMV


----------



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

bonefamily said:


> Sure thing, I'll do what I can to help you out.
> 
> First and foremost, do this fit calculator to narrow down the size frame you need:
> 
> ...



Thanx man,really great info.It's easier to get Pista for me here in Japan thn Mistic Rats all japanese online shops run out stock Cinelli MR only available in size S and M 52 cm.
I went to the bike shop today and tryed to ask some questions,but with my pure japanese couldn't get anything.Just the guy said with my hight 5.8" I've better go with 53 cm-54cm frame,but some people sayng the 52 cm will be just great.Shame I can not try the bikes to compeare them.Guys what do you think with 5.8" hight 52 cm frame will be good?


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Serge said:


> Thanx man,really great info.It's easier to get Pista for me here in Japan thn Mistic Rats all japanese online shops run out stock Cinelli MR only available in size S and M 52 cm.
> I went to the bike shop today and tryed to ask some questions,but with my pure japanese couldn't get anything.Just the guy said with my hight 5.8" I've better go with 53 cm-54cm frame,but some people sayng the 52 cm will be just great.Shame I can not try the bikes to compeare them.Guys what do you think with 5.8" hight 52 cm frame will be good?


Did you do the fit calculator I linked you to? Do this and you will know what size frame you need. You cannot pick a frame size based on height alone. People of the same height will have different leg lengths, different torso lengths, and different arm lengths. Do the fit calculator...


----------



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

bonefamily said:


> Did you do the fit calculator I linked you to? Do this and you will know what size frame you need. You cannot pick a frame size based on height alone. People of the same height will have different leg lengths, different torso lengths, and different arm lengths. Do the fit calculator...


I just did the calculations.
So,if Pista then 53 cm frame.
If Cinelli then 54 cm.
So looks like Ive better go with Pista.You was right I cn save somr money and then customize little by little.


----------



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you Bonefamily you cleared up many things for me.
I will still think a bit before I make a dessigion.
Great forum thank you guys.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Serge said:


> Thank you Bonefamily you cleared up many things for me.
> I will still think a bit before I make a dessigion.
> Great forum thank you guys.


No prob, Bro - glad I could help out some.

I seen you thread over at the Bike Forums SS/FG at new it would go south pretty quick  Many threads over there do, lol.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

No question - Bianchi. It does what you want and has the Bianchi cache [cash - ay].


----------



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

bonefamily said:


> No prob, Bro - glad I could help out some.
> 
> I seen you thread over at the Bike Forums SS/FG at new it would go south pretty quick  Many threads over there do, lol.


Yeh,man the treat went sour right away.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

From experience, I'm both a Bianchi and Cinelli dealer, the Cinelli is the zootier of the two and the most fun to ride (And it's a real head turner), but my favorite is the Bianchi San Jose frame in Gang Green, built up as you like. Good luck with your decision making.


----------



## Serge (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanx once more,practicing my Japanese with my local bike dillers.lol


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

the front end of that bianchi is fugly imo


----------

